# a poem of my life please read



## hidden_cry (Sep 19, 2005)

*Fair*
Look into your heart
Is your life what you wanted it to be.
If you seen your passed would you fall apart,
Would you even want to see.
What your life is for,
Or if there is a reason to feel,
The sin's of your parents mistakes,
That were forced aponed you when you were just a little girl.
Is it fair?
That you were abused 
Because your mother couldn't take it
Is it fair? 
That her boyfriends wanted you,
That you couldnt stop it,
Is it fair? 
That your heart is broken and no one knew,
Is it fair? 
That you took your life,
And you now going to hell?
Is it fair?
That a little girl didnt want to go on
Bacause her life was so horrible.

Ashley


----------



## John (Sep 20, 2005)

*post*

there is a lot of depth there hidden_cry, i can see all the words that are not typed too


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 20, 2005)

I find that your writing is very good you are very good at expressing yourself and you seem to use just the right words to make everything you are trying to say fall directly into place and maybe if you could discuss the poem with people tell them what you want from it and what it means to you and all that stuff it could be very helpfull
your trully 
ashley-kate


----------



## John (Sep 21, 2005)

*verse*

Ashley-kate, you are right, i have used my words to express myself for years, as being a male, emotions are not easy to express verbaly.

Explanation

My life My thoughts.
I try to explain..
But all I cause is deeper pain.

No one listens..
No one can hear..
The words I write..
To me so dear.

They are my thoughts..
My visions. My dreams.
But yet to others.....
No meaning......
It seems.

Entangled thoughts.
To me so clear..
Yet to others.
They can not hear.

Am I alone ? In my thoughts to define.
Is it Me..
Is it my mind..

Verse and Thought by John Webb 01:34 14/01/02

hidden_cry, i think you should continue to express yourself in words 
Be Lucky


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 21, 2005)

*hello again*

Your poetry i quite intense! If you feel that way may i ask.. have you ever seena  therapist becausejust telling a friend or a close relative coudl sometimes frighten them and be a bit above what they can handle ... they don't have all the medical studies to help you in this.  talking to the right people could make all the difference.  but continue writting ... that too also helps because you axpress yourself you let your feeling out and that is basicly what you need to do rid yourself of the pain. but in a healthy matter 
yurs trully
 ashley


----------



## Lost (Sep 22, 2005)

Hidden_cry

Now I understand a little more about you.  That kind of abuse is really soul destroying.  No, it's not fair.  It's never fair for children to be treated like that.  It's not only "not fair", it's cruel and repulsive.  And I can't even think of the right words to describe how awful it is.

But, even though it's not fair, and it's horribly painful, and if feels like you can't go on - YOU MUST GO ON.  You are strong, although you may not feel it.  You are a good person inside, although you probably think deep down that a lot of what's happened in your life is your fault.  but it's NOT YOUR FAULT.  It's what life has thrown at you.  And after experiencing the worst in life, you have to let yourself feel better, so that you can start experiencing the GOOD in life too.  
Trust me, I had thoughts of suicide many times, and I'm so happy I overcame them, and allowed myself to live, because although life can be painful, it can also be beautiful.  And why should you just get the tough part?

i'm really worried about you - please please post back and tell me how you're doing.

even though I'm a complete stranger and don't know you - I CARE.  I'm waiting to hear from you.


----------

